# Grimsby Trawler



## davekas2 (May 20, 2007)

I am trying to improve my B & W work, I took this at Grimsby docks on Friday. any comments /advice welcome,

Dave


----------



## Chris of Arabia (May 20, 2007)

I'd suggest you just keep doing what you are doing. The only suggestion I'd make at a technical level is to perhaps reduce the contrast a touch as there are a couple of spots that are a little blown out and some of the shadows perhaps ought to show more detail. Great composition though.


----------

